
The first synthetic element - pseudolus
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-00236-4
======
saagarjha
A somewhat lesser know fact is that technetium is naturally occurring in trace
amounts in uranium ores, and its spectral lines have been found in some red
giant stars.

------
pragnesh
technetium video from Periodic Videos channel
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud5c1TVkcnU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ud5c1TVkcnU)

